# Online Support Group



## Ashley SAB (Nov 2, 2016)

Mod note - Just a quick reminder for everyone. We do not have the time, energy or resources to verify anything that anyone posts on this forum so whenever there is an offer from someone to take things off the forum and/or private, we'd like to remind everyone to deliberate carefully upon sharing things like your voice, videos, photos, any email addresses connected directly to you and so forth. 

Hate to have to give warnings like this but the fact of the matter is that you just never know.

~WillYoustopDave (moderator) 

-------------------------
EDIT: I appreciate the mod note above and welcome feedback and suggestions to make this a safe and comfortable experience for you. If you have a suggestion for a 100% private app or perhaps a webinar style call where you join my video and use a chat box to communicate, could work to begin with? - To provide further why I'm doing this. I trained in Life Coaching, NLP, Subconscious Hypnosis Therapy, Embodiment Practices, Meditation, Breathwork & Faciliation to heal my own Social Anxiety and I'd love to use these skills to help anyone going through Social Anxiety. No charge, I'm gaining experience and the fulfilment of a promise I made when I was suffering, "When I heal mine, I will help others."

Hi everyone. I'm thinking of hosting an online Zoom meeting group (camera optional). It would be a safe space to express what you're going through and to share ways to heal and overcome anxiety.

My name is Ashley, I suffered with Social Anxiety for around 15 years (from mid teens to early 30's). At one stage it was so bad I would hide in the toilets and eat my lunch in a cubical to avoid being around people, at times I was suicidal and depressed.

But over the 15 years or so since, a number of amazing people came into my life who were able to help me deal with anxiety, heal the trauma that caused it and begin taking the steps that lead to peace, confidence and happiness.

One of the most important things I had was support and community. So I want to create that first and foremost. I'll also be there to help you understand what anxiety is, why we experience it and how we can heal and overcome it (not just hide the symptoms).

If you're interested you can join the WhatsApp group using this link
(which is where I'll post meeting times and updates) or send a message here. I'm looking forward to any questions


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

Ashley SAB said:


> Hi everyone. I'm thinking of hosting an online Zoom meeting group (camera optional). It would be a safe space to express what you're going through and to share ways to heal and overcome anxiety.
> 
> My name is Ashley, I suffered with Social Anxiety for around 15 years (from mid teens to early 30's). At one stage it was so bad I would hide in the toilets and eat my lunch in a cubical to avoid being around people, at times I was suicidal and depressed.
> 
> ...


sure I'll be in your support group


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I'll join the WhatsApp group.. I'm going through a phase where I'm trying to do positive things for myself to overcome this but sometimes it feels a bit too much. I'm glad you have had support from good people


----------



## Ashley SAB (Nov 2, 2016)

PenguinWings said:


> sure I'll be in your support group


Great, add yourself in, I'll post dates and times of calls in the group. You can also ask questions in the group (just give me plenty of time to reply)


----------



## Ashley SAB (Nov 2, 2016)

Greenmacaron said:


> I'll join the WhatsApp group.. I'm going through a phase where I'm trying to do positive things for myself to overcome this but sometimes it feels a bit too much. I'm glad you have had support from good people


YES!! Amazing, this will be great for you


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Ashley SAB said:


> YES!! Amazing, this will be great for you


I did actually add myself to the group but then felt awkward about saying 'hi' so I removed myself from the group... it says it all really lol 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Ashley SAB (Nov 2, 2016)

Greenmacaron said:


> I did actually add myself to the group but then felt awkward about saying 'hi' so I removed myself from the group... it says it all really lol 🤦‍♀️


First, well done on taking that first step, even though you removed yourself, it's still a positive step. The journey to healing is going to be a little awkward at first. as we become comfortable with the uncomfortable.

There will be times you want to do something but feel uncomfortable or awkward. The first step I learned was to sit with that feeling, to not judge it as a bad feeling (it's just a feeling), to feel it and become comfortable with feeling it. - If this is too challenging there are meditations that can be done to guide through this.

Feel free to join and leave as many times as you need to 😀 Say 'Hi' if you feel you can, or just sit and watch if it's too far out of your comfort zone. Ideally you want to be somewhere on your edge. If it feels a little uncomfortable but you'd like to do it, that's when it's good to do it.

The group will be small to begin with so shouldn't be too different to saying 'Hi' on here. And you'd only join a Zoom call when you're feeling that sweet spot of a little awkward but ok with it / comfortable enough.

You're on a path to healing by doing positive things to help overcome it, if it feels too much, then you just need to take a smaller step. What would a smaller step in this case be for you, maybe join and not say anything (I'll say Hi ) or something else?

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help you if you'd still like to join?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for being so understanding. I will re-join I can't really explain why I felt awkward.


----------



## Ashley SAB (Nov 2, 2016)

Greenmacaron said:


> Thanks for being so understanding. I will re-join I can't really explain why I felt awkward.


You're doing something out of your comfort zone and you're uncertain what to expect on top of suddenly being centre of attention for a moment maybe?

Well done for taking this step, I'm looking forward to supporting you on your journey. 😎


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ashley SAB said:


> Mod note - Just a quick reminder for everyone. We do not have the time, energy or resources to verify anything that anyone posts on this forum so whenever there is an offer from someone to take things off the forum and/or private, we'd like to remind everyone to deliberate carefully upon sharing things like your voice, videos, photos, any email addresses connected directly to you and so forth.
> 
> Hate to have to give warnings like this but the fact of the matter is that you just never know.
> 
> ...


 We actually have the perfect "app" for it right here. If you contribute to the forum and become a regular poster for long enough, people will naturally trust you more than if you just come out of nowhere and want them to join your group. FWIW


----------

